# Bao buns



## chefbren (Aug 6, 2006)

I saw a picture of one of these tasty little Chinese buns filled with a western-style sliced tenderloin; looked wonderful, in one of the industry mags, perhaps Restaurant News. Looked so good and it stuck in my mind, so I found a recipe for the buns that looks good. 
Anyone make Char Siu Bao or steamed buns with some other filling?


----------

